# Nginx headers more



## NARKOZ (Nov 6, 2012)

How can I install nginx with [ngx_headers_more](https://github.com/agentzh/headers-more-nginx-module) module?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't hijack other people's threads with unrelated questions please.

Split off to it's own thread.


----------



## NARKOZ (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry.


----------



## NARKOZ (Nov 7, 2012)

bump?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't bump threads please.

I'm afraid you're going to have to port it yourself.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## NARKOZ (Nov 7, 2012)

Can't I install it following [these] (http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpHeadersMoreModule#Installation) instructions?


```
./configure --prefix=/opt/nginx \
        --add-module=/path/to/headers-more-nginx-module
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2012)

I would create the port, it makes it much easier to update said software.

It also helps to keep track of the software that's installed on your system.


----------



## bmimatt (Dec 1, 2012)

Update your ports tree and select the appropriate option during the installation of nginx port:


```
[ ] HEADERS_MORE          3rd party headers_more module
```


Cheers,
Matt


----------

